# Who is that gorgeous doggy?



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

We are at our caravan, and ruby has just discovered herself in the mirror.
Very cute admiring her gorgeous self


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Such a lovely doggy I'm going to paw it....... X


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

So sweet! Ruby is gorgeous!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHA!! she is like oh that looks like a nice fluffy toy to play with!!!! lol love her she is just too cute.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Not that cute when she was barking like mad at her crazy little self and wouldn't stop! i had to remove her from admiring herself lol x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ha Ruby is too funny I think she is saying "wow who is this cute puppy and why is he doing everything I am doing"


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Ha Ruby is too funny I think she is saying "wow who is this cute puppy and why is he doing everything I am doing"


She's a little madam renee, she gets away with all sorts, and does a great impression of a meerkat if she thinks there is a treat on offer!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Tinman said:


> She's a little madam renee, she gets away with all sorts, and does a great impression of a meerkat if she thinks there is a treat on offer!


Picture and video!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Picture and video!


Ha a picture will be no problem, as for a video???? As you know I'm not the best techi!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Tinman said:


> Ha a picture will be no problem, as for a video???? As you know I'm not the best techi!!!


we will just have to turn you into one! you already have an IPad! you are ahead of the game.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I-pad yes, laptop / computer no!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh cute.. When Nina first saw herself in the mirror a few weeks ago I nearly cried! She tilted her wee head and looked as if to say, is that my brother or sister. Human thoughts I know but I really felt for her. Gave her a big cuddle and she was happy.

Lola sometimes does a low growl at herself in the mirror.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

RuthMill said:


> Oh cute.. When Nina first saw herself in the mirror a few weeks ago I nearly cried! She tilted her wee head and looked as if to say, is that my brother or sister. Human thoughts I know but I really felt for her. Gave her a big cuddle and she was happy.
> 
> Lola sometimes does a low growl at herself in the mirror.


Lady has never even acknowledged a mirror.oh little nina...Lola is all the sister you need... Well until Ruth gets #3!?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Lady has never even acknowledged a mirror.oh little nina...Lola is all the sister you need... Well until Ruth gets #3!?!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha! I would get #3 in a heartbeat... I'm not allowed just yet, haha! 

I'm sure Lady just knows its herself! She probably sneakily checks herself out when you aren't looking!  She is gorgeous after all.. Oh and those lashes! Woweeee!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is so cute!! I love the paw up picture. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe! Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

When Molly was small she used to look at herself in the full lenght mirror and bark then as she got older she would bonk it with her head so I had to turn it around. Now she doesn't seem to notice it


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Such a lovely doggy I'm going to paw it....... X


Aw, she's like a little Tina Turner  how cute!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

That is just awesome! That's self-esteem right there! :-D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is just sooo cute! Dudley seems to realise it is himself if it is a mirror, but if it is his reflection in a window/ glass door and not so clear he will bark at it.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> She is just sooo cute! Dudley seems to realise it is himself if it is a mirror, but if it is his reflection in a window/ glass door and not so clear he will bark at it.


Ralph & ruby have started barking at themselves in the window, now the nights are getting darker earlier, and I switch the lamps on - it makes the windows very reflective. They must think there is cheeky poo invaders in their garden.
I find myself closing the curtains earlier to prevent this.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ralph & ruby have started barking at themselves in the window, now the nights are getting darker earlier, and I switch the lamps on - it makes the windows very reflective. They must think there is cheeky poo invaders in their garden.
> I find myself closing the curtains earlier to prevent this.


We do the same thing. Jake just does not get that it is him. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Same here too! Sometimes it gives me such a shock because it comes from nowhere just as you're relaxing  she barks at washing on the line through the window too


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fabulous picture....Ruby admiring that gorgeous doggie x


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Ruby is SO gorgeous, I love her face. 

It's weird, Dexter does this all the time, at his reflection, in the conservatory windows, glass cabinet doors, the oven door, even the reflection of himself in his empty food bowl after he's eaten!  Alfie on the other hand, isn't the slightest bit interested!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Ruby is SO gorgeous, I love her face.
> 
> It's weird, Dexter does this all the time, at his reflection, in the conservatory windows, glass cabinet doors, the oven door, even the reflection of himself in his empty food bowl after he's eaten!  Alfie on the other hand, isn't the slightest bit interested!


Thanks - I think she knows she is!
That's funny that dexter even barks at himself in his empty bowl, bless him - its funny how they are so different isn't it? X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah pretty pretty Ruby 

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> Ah pretty pretty Ruby
> 
> xxx


Thanks mairi, I think so - but goodness me, she is turning into a yapper!! She looked up at the lounge ceiling and barked today...... It was spooky like she could see something that I couldn't!!!


----------

